# verbe + de + infinitif - pronom : le / en



## BilletedeIda

Bonjour,

J'aimerais vous poser une question sur l'utilisation du pronom "EN" dans ce texte-ci que je viens d'écire, en particulier avec le verbe "essayer":

_Ainsi, ce n’est pas très difficile actuellement de garer une voiture dans le quartier à n’importe quelle heure. De plus, plusieurs voisins ont expliqué qu’ils ne sont pas parvenus à vendre leurs places privées quand *ils en ont essayé*._

Dans sa correction, mon professeur a changé l'expression que j'ai soulignée par "ils l'ont essayé". Cependant, je trouve que "EN" serait le pronom le plus correct, puisque le complément à substituer serait "de vendre leurs places privées". Peut-être qu'il y a quelque chose de trompé dans mon raisonnement, et c'est pour cela que j'aimerais compter sur votre aide.

Merci beaucoup.

Pablo

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Maître Capello

En fait, vous avez tort tous les deux, mais votre professeur a davantage raison que vous. 

Le pronom _en_ est ici incorrect parce que, malgré la préposition _de_ employée devant l'infinitif, le verbe _essayer_ est en fait transitif direct. On dit ainsi certes _essayer *de* vendre qqch_, mais on dit _essayer qqch_, et non _essayer de qqch_ . On pronominalise donc ces deux expressions avec le pronom _le_.

C'est donc en principe le pronom neutre _le_ qui conviendrait dans votre contexte et en aucun cas _en_ :

_quand ils *l'*ont essayé_ 
_quand ils *en* ont essayé_ 

Mais en fait, la solution la meilleure et la plus naturelle dans votre contexte est de ne mettre aucun pronom : _quand ils ont essayé._

Autre possibilité : _quand ils ont essayé *de le faire*._


----------



## BilletedeIda

Merci pour votre réponse, Maître Capello. De toute façon, je ne comprends pas pourquoi ce n'est pas correct. Est-ce qu'il y a une raison gramaticale?

Merci beaucoup.

Pablo


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

C'est incorrect car *essayer *est transitif direct, le complément est direct : _On essaie *quelque chose*, _or *en = de cela*, donc ce n'est pas le pronom possible.
On pourrait dire _... quand ils *l'*ont essayé_, avec *le = cela*, mais l'emploi intransitif (ou absolu) est aussi possible : _... quand ils ont essayé.

_PS : La présence de _*de *_(ou *à*) devant un infinitif (_essayer *de *faire_) ne change pas la transitivité du verbe, c'est juste une exception devant un infinitif.
Votre erreur vient de là, simplement


----------



## franglaiise

Bonjour,
j'ai noté que pour les verbes construits avec la préposition DE suivie de l'infinitif il y a deux façons de remplacer leur complément (infinitif) par un pronom. Parfois on utilise LE et parfois EN.

Exemples de mon manuel:
On vous interdit *de fumer*? Oui, on nous *L'*interdit.
Vous vous occupez *de faire les courses*? Oui, nous nous *EN* occupons.

Quelle est la règle, s'il vous plaît? Il me semble que cela pourrait dépendre de la construction du verbe avec un nom mais je n'en suis pas sûre:
interdire quelque chose - donc *l'*interdire
s'occuper *de* quelque chose - donc s'*en* occuper


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Bonjour 
La différence que vous observez tient au caractère transitif direct ou indirect du verbe.


----------



## franglaiise

Est-ce que c'est donc le fait (comme je l'ai écrit) qu'on interdit quelque chose (verbe transitif direct) mais on s'occupe *de* quelque chose (verbe transitif indirect)?


----------



## Michelvar

Oui, c'est cela.
On parle de quelque chose / on  en parle.
On regarde quelque chose / on le regarde.

On peut donc trouver les deux avec un verbe possédant un sens transitif direct et aussi un sens transitif indirect : 
Il a changé ma vie = il l'a changée
Il a changé de vie = il en a changé.


----------



## Maître Capello

Beaucoup de verbes introduisant une proposition infinitive demandent un _de_ qui n'est pas toujours une vraie préposition. Il faut en effet remplacer la proposition infinitive par un substantif pour savoir si le verbe est vraiment transitif indirect ou s'il est en fait transitif direct. Dans le premier cas, on fera la pronominalisation en _en_ ; sinon en _le_.

_On vous interdit *de* fumer. → On vous interdit *cela*_ {COD}_. → On vous *l'*interdit.
Vous vous occupez *de* faire les courses. → Vous vous occupez *de cela*_ {COI}_. → Vous vous *en* occupez._

Autres exemples :
_Vous me rappelez *de* lui donner ce livre. → Vous me rappelez* cela*_ {COD}_. → Vous me *le* rappelez.
Vous vous souvenez *d'*avoir acheté ce livre. → Vous vous souvenez *de cela*_ {COI}_. → Vous vous *en* souvenez._


----------



## polynome

Bonjour

Est-ce que quelqu'un peut me donner le bon usage dans l'exemple suivant:

"Vous lui avez conseillé de partir?" --> "Oui, nous* le* lui avons conseillé." ou: "Oui, nous lui *en* avons conseillé."

Peut-être les deux sont corrects avec une différence de sens?

Merci!


----------



## Bezoard

_Conseiller_ se construit directement, avec un COD : _conseiller qqch_. Donc c'est la construction avec le pronom antéposé "le", dans le rôle  d'un COD, qui convient. Attention, le "de" dans "conseillé de partir" n'est pas une préposition traduisant une construction indirecte, mais un simple indicateur d'infinitif. 
Il en irait autrement dans :
_Vous lui avez parlé  de partir ? -> Oui, nous lui *en* avons parlé. _
En effet, _parler_ se construit indirectement, avec la préposition _de_ : _parler de qqch._


----------



## polynome

Comment est-ce qu'on peut savoir que "de" est un simple indicateur d'infinitif? Par exemple la distinction entre:
- conseiller de faire qqch --> le conseiller
- se souvenir d'avoir fait qqch --> s'en souvenir

Faut-il toujours se rendre compte de la construction verbale avec un complément d'objet pour être sûr? ("conseiller qqch", mais "se souvenir de qqch")?

Merci!


----------



## Bezoard

Oui, c'est la construction avec un COD qui nous guide.
Sur ces questions de indice/indicateur/marqueur d'infinitif, vous pouvez lire l'excellent travail de Kalmbach :
https://gerflint.fr/Base/Paysscandinaves3/kalmbach.pdf


----------



## ellimacccc

Bonjour, 
Quant à l'expression " venir de + infinitif ", est-ce qu'on peut remplacer l'infinitif par le pronom "en" ? 
Par exemple : 
" Tu viens de partir ?" -> "Oui, j'en viens." 
Est-ce que ça a du sens ?
Merci.


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, on ne peut pas pronominaliser l'infinitif parce que le verbe _venir_ est intransitif ; il ne prend aucun complément.

On dira : _Je viens de *le faire*_.


----------



## Bezoard

À une telle question "Tu viens de partir ?", il est plus vraisemblable qu'on réponde simplement "Oui", ou au pire qu'on répète "Oui, je viens de partir". 
Bien que "faire" puisse théoriquement remplacer n'importe quel verbe, je le sens assez mal ici pour remplacer "partir" après "venir de".


----------



## Camilleeee

Maître Capello said:


> Non, on ne peut pas pronominaliser l'infinitif parce que le verbe _venir_ est intransitif ; il ne prend aucun complément.
> 
> On dira : _Je viens de *le faire*_.


Et en ce qui concerne l’expression « venir de + nom de lieu », est-ce que la pronominalisation dans la situation suivante est correcte?

« Tu viens de la piscine? » -> « oui, j’en viens » 

 Merci


----------



## Bezoard

Oui, là, c'est correct et usuel.


----------

